
Ask HN: Tool that can check my front-end files for browser coverage - nithinkashyapn
I&#x27;m searching for a tool that can help me analyse the code in my HTML, CSS and JS files and inform me which browser isn&#x27;t compatible with the API or method I&#x27;ve implemented in them, currently i end up testing the website on all browsers to check for compatibility issues and once i find them i verify on caniuse.com and check SO for alternatives. I recently found out doiuse.herokuapp.com and check my CSS files there. Is there any other tool that can help me?
======
greenyouse
It's probably easier to find tools by searching GitHub instead of SO. It looks
like doiuse also comes as a PostCSS plugin so you could have better compile
time linter integration with that[0]. There's also a similar plugin for ESLint
called eslint-plugin-compat which checks for JS cross browser
compatibility[1].

You can also set up automation via WebDriver for cross-browser functional and
visual testing if you really want to be sure everything works well.
WebDriverIO is good for that[2]. Unless you're going to sink over 1000 hours
into the project it's probably not worth it though. It's notoriously tricky to
set up correctly if you haven't done it before.

[0]
[https://github.com/anandthakker/doiuse](https://github.com/anandthakker/doiuse)

[1] [https://github.com/amilajack/eslint-plugin-
compat](https://github.com/amilajack/eslint-plugin-compat)

[2] [https://webdriver.io/](https://webdriver.io/)

